# rescue breeding attempt



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

BBC Nature - Frogs rescued from killer fungus have 'massive' brood

Cool story about a breeding project attempting to rescue chicken frogs. Interesting to ntoe the females feed the tadpoles unfertilized eggs...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

I like that this article didn't gloss over the management tactics required for safe repatriation... 


> That is why the frogs are being kept in a bio-secure facility with keepers wearing full paper suits, masks and gloves "like in ET".
> "Basically you're trying to prevent any new pathogens coming in to that population," he said.


Ed


----------



## cbreon (Apr 25, 2005)

Ed said:


> I like that this article didn't gloss over the management tactics required for safe repatriation...
> 
> 
> Ed


My question is how do you know when is safe to reintroduce the froglets? Once they are a few generations removed I imagine it will be a very difficult process, if possible, at all...


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

cbreon said:


> My question is how do you know when is safe to reintroduce the froglets? Once they are a few generations removed I imagine it will be a very difficult process, if possible, at all...


If you manage the population for maximal genetics and minimize the number of generations, you can produce a frog that is genetically similar to the wild type. Due to potential issues with exposure to native parasites, releasing froglets is better than releasing adult frogs which have not been exposed to the parasites since this can really increase adult mortality. 
With respect to chytrid, the answer is at this time we have no clue..... 

For example, some of the emerging bad news PLOS ONE: Waterfowl: Potential Environmental Reservoirs of the Chytrid Fungus Batrachochytrium dendrobatidis 

Ed


----------

